# macrocosmic orbit



## marlon (Sep 28, 2008)

I am not sure how much this is emphasized in taiji.  My first qi qong teacher was a Wu taiji master and he taught me to do both the microcosmic orbit and the macro outside of taiji b/c i did not "have the time to train in taiji then".  He pointed out that the higher levels could only bwe attained with taiji.  When i 'practice' the macrocosmic orbit after a time i began to notice that my leading the qi / or following it with my intention actually seemed to slow things down and that if i started that way but then rested my intention on the lower t'an t'ien that it seemed as if it were 'activated'  (apologies for all the qoutes but this is difficult to describe).  in a sense it feels as though my body is a hose with the water on i feel the vibration running through me but i am not following a point of it as it moves through the hose.  It fact my body feels highly sensitive to the point of almost being numb.  There are a few points usually in my back that feel tight but they seem to stretch out into smoothness and join the vibration as the process continues.  i feel light in body yet heavy...as though i am not separtate from the ground / earth.  the middle t'an t'ien i am aware of but it is the higher t'an t'ien that feels something like a pressure.  i assume that this is resistance to the flow andf an area to work on/ or at a lower stage of the process.  at first it took effort to arrive at this and now much less effort is needed.  Often when i finish the Yang long form i have this feeling and i am not sure if it starts during the form or at the end.  The three things i absolutely need to do the make it happen is focus on the lower t'an t'ien, proper breathing and place my tongue tip on my upper pallette.  I usually end these experiences but folding my hands over my lower abdomen, releasing my tongue breathing normally focus on my t'an t'ien lightly nad circle my hands.
Any commnets and direction would be appreciated.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## pete (Sep 28, 2008)

the way i've been taught (by two very different sources i might add)... and now pass along to my students, is to first establish the physical and energetic 'ground wire' through the dissolving and release of tension and stiffness from the top down into the ground. use simply a comfortable and continuous breath flowing from the nostrils down deep into your center.  

Once you do this sitting, standing, and lying down, begin to integrate it into some simple qigong movements, and tai chi form by utilizing your secondary consciousness.  then bring it forward into your push hands and sparring to keep you in the moment.

Microcosmic, Macrocosmic, etc can and will spiral energy upwards and without that ground wire in place, there is a risk of blowing a circuit. These practices are very good for elevating your meditation practice, moving into higher levels of emotional, thought, and psychic consciousness, but should be built on the foundation of the physical and energetic bodies.

pete.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Sep 28, 2008)

> When i 'practice' the macrocosmic orbit after a time i began to notice that my leading the qi / or following it with my intention actually seemed to slow things down and that if i started that way but then rested my intention on the lower t'an t'ien that it seemed as if it were 'activated' (apologies for all the qoutes but this is difficult to describe).


 If you focus on the lower dan tian the circulation seems to happen on its own you are saying. But if you use your Yi it goes thru the Du mai(governing channel) slower? If this is what you are saying it is normal. 

[QUOTEI] fact my body feels highly sensitive to the point of almost being numb.][/QUOTE] All sorts of feelings which is why training the mind is so important.



> There are a few points usually in my back that feel tight but they seem to stretch out into smoothness and join the vibration as the process continues


 Sounds like stagnation is smoothing out and the Qi is settling and evening out.



> but it is the higher t'an t'ien that feels something like a pressure


 Possible as you think may be to much concentration on the cavity and causing stagnation. Charles Luk was speaking of a different mediation in which he spoke of his skull pulling apart in his book Chinese mediation(that actual practice is beyond my scope) but it is reference towards feeling different things during practice.
People have written entire books on this subject. A strong foundation,The theory,common experiences during the training,what to do what not to do. The more questions you ask the better guidance.


----------

